# DP Meetup in Oxfordshire



## oksfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi, I started a group on Meetup.com a while ago for DP sufferers and trying to get more people to join up and come along. We meet every other week in Oxford, mainly at the Jam Factory which is a really low key, chilled restaurant / bar with a great atmosphere and artistic vibe with many interesting books and other things.

Here's the link to the group:

https://www.meetup.com/Oxfordshire-Depersonalisation-Group/

Would anyone be interested in joining and coming along? We chat mainly about our experiences with DP, things that help, family experiences etc. Sometimes we bring books on DP. Sometimes we just talk, eat, chit chat and have a laugh. But it would be great to meet other sufferers so we can draw common ground and generally feel like we aren't the only ones in the universe with this horrible affliction.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Wow, im literally on the plain back home from London right now, and i would love this! Talk about timing..


----------



## oksfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Pondererer said:


> Wow, im literally on the plain back home from London right now, and i would love this! Talk about timing..


That's a shame. Let us know when you are in the area again, and we can meet up!


----------



## oksfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Still looking for more people to join up if anyone's interested in the Oxford area? We don't bite! Seriously though it's really good support to be around people you can relate to.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I am nowhere close to Oxford, but if this group is happening, I will come down to check it out one week,


----------

